# Empty Folicle Syndrome



## kirstiess

Hi

Just wondered if anyone new anymore on empty follice syndrome, i am on my first cycle of IVF, I had my EC yesterday and out of 17 follies all about 17mm, they only obtained two eggs, i was a little hazy from the sedation so didn't ask any questions, they also mentioned PCOS, but previous test have never showed this or any other problem.

We have one fighter that survived, which will be put back tomorrow, just a bit confused. 

Kirstie
xx


----------

